# Achtung!!!   50m  25m   10m  Pfeil rechts = GHF-CTF, die 5.



## snison (27. April 2010)

Grüne-Hölle-Freisen, die CTF 2010  

Hi!
Wie Ihr vielleicht schon gehört habt, nach einem Jahr Pause findet dieses Jahr wieder die GHF-CTF statt .
Und, wie Ihr bestimmt nach 4 Jahren GHF-CTF schon wisst, das Beste ist bei uns Programm, denn unser Motto heißt: "...Stillstand ist der Tod...und... ist sie zu stark bist du zu schwach!!!"
Denn auch dieses Jahr bemühen wir uns um die perfekte Strecke rund um Freisen und haben auch wieder an neuen Abschnitten und Trails gebastelt!
Bei uns gibt's Trails und Emotionen satt! 
Ausblicke,die einen die Schmerzen in den Waden vergessen lassen.
Dazu noch eine professionelle Bike-Verpflegung. Und das alles zum "hab-dich-lieb" Preis.
Mehr für weniger geht nicht! Glaubt's mir! 
Achtung!!! Dieses Jahr Orgatechnisch bereits am 03.07., also Samstags!!!
Genaueres unter Website s.u..
Snison


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. April 2010)

Den Termin streich ich mir mal dick an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (27. April 2010)

Suuuuuuuuuuper. Ich könnt euch knutschen.


----------



## regenrohr (28. April 2010)

sieht gut aus und die mittlere Strecke müsste sogar ich packen...


----------



## Dämon__ (29. April 2010)

Steht bei mir schon länger im Kalender.
Bin mal auf die neuen Trails gespannt.


----------



## puremalt (29. April 2010)

Deiwelnochemol, wo weeß der Dämon das immer her?


----------



## Dämon__ (29. April 2010)

habe so meine Verbindungen.


----------



## Klausoleum (7. Mai 2010)

soeben in den Kalender eingetragen


----------



## snison (9. Mai 2010)

Hi!
Trailgod Heiko und ich haben mit der Kamera mal ein paar GHF-Traileindrücke festgehalten. 
Zu sehen unter:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY4cZP7qCyM"]YouTube- CTF GrÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle Freisen 2010 Abschnitt "2"[/nomedia]

Dort gibt es insgesamt 6 Abschnitte zu sehen - hier ist nur der zweite verlinkt, also suchen wenns gefällt.

Snison


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Mai 2010)

Aaach Mädels, 
ich freu mich schon so darauf...


----------



## heikomarx (10. Mai 2010)

Hey !

Ja ja da war der Snison mal wieder schneller als mein DSL light

Hier der Link :
http://www.youtube.com/user/TrailohneEnde

Ich hoffe das morgen alle Teile verfügbar sind und ab und an mal rein schauen. Bis jetzt ist das Filmmaterial von den "ersten 20 km" ich werde die Tage versuchen weiter Abschnitte online zustellen.

Ach ja die Kamera wird dann auf dem Helm montiert , die Laufgeräusche nerven echt .

Sorry mein ersten Versuch

Zur Info:
Ich verwende ein ATC 5000 von Oregon kann leider noch nicht viel über das Gerät sagen nur so viel die Halterung ist für die Tonne. Ich verwende eine Lampehalter von der "Power Led Black" von Sigma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (11. Mai 2010)

HI!
Wenn rappeln nervt sing doch einfach was dazu .
Übrigens, ich glaub bei Vid 5 bist du bergauf ganz schön am keuchen, was war denn da los? So erotisch ist sie nun auch nicht, unsere GHF.  Oder war's mein Hinterteil?
cu in hell
Snison


----------



## snison (19. Mai 2010)

Hi!
Ich weiß das hat nun wirklich nix mit der CTF zu tun, aber mein GHF-Mitstreiter Uwe hat am Samstag seinen großen Ironman-Auftritt auf Lanzarote. Wir werden versuchen per MMS einen Renn-Überblick zu bekommen den wir in Wort und Bild auf unserer Website dann direkt einstellen werden. Quasi Liveticker aus Lanza .
Wen's interessiert: www....siehe unten.
Wen's stört dass ich dies hier Poste bitte ich hiermit um Entschuldigung. 

cu in hell,
Snison


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Mai 2010)

snison schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich weiß das hat nun wirklich nix mit der CTF zu tun, aber mein GHF-Mitstreiter Uwe hat am Samstag seinen großen Ironman-Auftritt auf Lanzarote. Wir werden versuchen per MMS einen Renn-Überblick zu bekommen den wir in Wort und Bild auf unserer Website dann direkt einstellen werden. Quasi Liveticker aus Lanza .
> Wen's interessiert: www....siehe unten.
> Wen's stört dass ich dies hier Poste bitte ich hiermit um Entschuldigung.
> ...



Wenn sollte das stören?

Super, bin sicher der UWE wird sich mächtig gut schlagen in der schwarzen Hölle. Dann drück ich mal mächtig die Daumen.


----------



## snison (2. Juni 2010)

Krise! Krise! Ich krieg ne Krise!!
Jedesmal wenn wir die GHF Strecke abfahren liegen frisch gefällte Bäume im Weg! Hört das denn nie auf? Ist denn momentan nicht Ruhe angesagt in den Wäldern? Es sind ja dann auch nicht so kleine Brennholz-Bäumchen die man mal schnell in Meterstücke zersägt hat und sich keiner drüber beschwert -sondern eher noch gedankt kriegt dass man ihm die Arbeit abgenommen hat! Riesentannen mit 60cm Durchmesser und mehr als 20 Meter Länge liegen da die zum Verkauf stehen! Also neue Wege drum rum bauen und hoffen dass bis zu CTF nicht die Raubfahrzeuge kommen um die Bäume rauszuziehen. Sonst sehe ich nämlich für einige Trail-Sektionen schwarz.
Wie siehts denn in Euren Wäldern aus? Wird dort auch so gefuhrwerkt?

cu in Hell
Sni


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ab diesen Monat dürfen keine mehr gefällt werden und das befahren so wie Holz klein schneiden ist auch nicht erlaubt.
D.h. es wird wohl noch eine weile liegen...vielleicht hast du auch Glück und die haben eine Sondergenehmigung.

Ich hasse Baumfäller.


----------



## snison (7. Juni 2010)

Hi! Die Tannen sind weg und der Trail ist auch noch ok.
Sni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (27. Juni 2010)

Hi! 
Nur noch sechs Tage bis zur GHF. Die Strecken stehen fest - je nach Streckenlänge werden auch zunehmend Kondition, Bikebeherrschung und Willenskraft benötigt. 
Auch die 34er macht Ausritte in die Trails, natürlich nur diese, die auch eigentlich von jedem Neuling zu befahren sind, der sich mit seinem Bike auskennt. 
Die 46 lässts schon richtig krachen, Trails satt, Höhenmeter gemäßigt und halt auch von der Distanz keine "Grüne Hölle". 
Die 66er macht wieder das volle Programm mit, das aber auch so dass jeder gut trainierte, ambitionierte Fahrer ans Ziel kommen dürfte.

Bis denne - ich erwarte euch

Snison


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juni 2010)

Werde wohl so gegen 09.00 Uhr starten, wird die Strecke die Woche noch ein bisschen bewässert oder habt ihr bei euch einen Stand wo man sich Staubmasken ausleihen kann?


----------



## chris84 (28. Juni 2010)

@Dämon: wart mal ab ob da nicht noch die natürliche Bewesserung in Gang gesetzt wird 
btw: hast du zufällig noch ein Plätzchen im Auto um mich mitzuholen? mitm Rad hinfahren ist mir ein kleinbisschen weit, da hätte ich ja schon fast 100km ohne überhaupt dort zu fahren


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juni 2010)

100 km Anfahrt... das macht dir doch nix aus.
Sicher nehme ich dich mit...Rest per PN


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Juni 2010)

hast du auch 2 plätze frei ;-)? 

@chris, wir könnten auch mit meinem Auto fahren...


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juni 2010)

leider nicht, Räder sind im Kombi!


----------



## DeLocke (28. Juni 2010)

Kann man die Strecken kombinieren, also z.B. während der CTF an einer Verpflegungsstelle von der 65 auf die 45er Strecke wechseln oder sind es komplett voneinander getrennte Strecken?


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Juni 2010)

Wie viele HM hat denn die 45er?


----------



## Jupp Höllenhund (28. Juni 2010)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Kann man die Strecken kombinieren, also z.B. während der CTF an einer Verpflegungsstelle von der 65 auf die 45er Strecke wechseln oder sind es komplett voneinander getrennte Strecken?



Kombinieren jederzeit möglich. Aber warte ab was du im Ziel zu hören bekommst, du wirst was verpassen...

Jupp


----------



## Jupp Höllenhund (28. Juni 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Wie viele HM hat denn die 45er?



Ich hab was von knapp unter 900 gehört. Solltest du die fahren, sag uns im Ziel mal was du aufgezeichnet hast... 
Aber was viel wichtiger ist, wir haben unzählig viele STM (*S*ingle*T*railrail*M*eter) Jupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (29. Juni 2010)

wer hat den noch interesse an einer fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## Octopuse300 (29. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wer hat den noch interesse an einer fahrgemeinschaft?



hier ;-)
hab dir grad eine Nachricht geschrieben!


----------



## puremalt (29. Juni 2010)

Und noch ne Fahrgemeinschaft:

biete 2 Plätze ab SB
Abfahrt 7:45


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Juni 2010)

ich überleg grad ab wo ich am Samstag fahre, ob SB oder HSW. Demnach muss ich mich zwischen Puremalt und Octopus entscheiden...


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ich überleg grad ab wo ich am Samstag fahre, ob SB oder HSW. Demnach muss ich mich zwischen Puremalt und Octopus entscheiden...



Hee was ein Luxus...


----------



## snison (2. Juli 2010)

HI!
Die Strecken stehen fest und ich kam auch mal in den Genuss größere Teile davon abzufahren - eine absolute freie Brennesselgarantie geb ich nicht aber es wurden wieder einige Kilometer Trails freigeschnitten und so ausgeschildert, dass ihr euch ganz auf die Strecke konzentrieren könnt.
Isotonische Getränke sind reichlich vorhanden, auch nachfüllen in die Trinkflaschen ist erwünscht.
Und noch was: FREISEN ist der KÄLTESTE Ort im Saarland!!!
Aber warm anziehen müßt ihr euch dennoch nicht.

cu in Hell
Snison


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Juli 2010)

Gibts schon eine offizielle GPX-Datei zur Strecke?


----------



## mikkimann (2. Juli 2010)

freu mich auf morgen früh.

sehr gespannt!!!


----------



## snison (2. Juli 2010)

> Gibts schon eine offizielle GPX-Datei zur Strecke?


Hi!
Nein gibts noch nicht und wirds auch wohl nie geben weil immer neue Trails hinzukommen - aber zeichne sie auf und stell sie ins Net - schick aber der GHF auch eine Kopie! Danke!
cu in Hell,
Snison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (2. Juli 2010)

> freu mich auf morgen früh.
> 
> sehr gespannt!!!



Ich mich auch! Auf euch!
Sni


----------



## DeLocke (3. Juli 2010)

So auf gehts nach ins kühle Freisen


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Juli 2010)

ich bin dann doch nicht mit dem rad heimgefahren, 114,8km und 2360hm waren genug.


----------



## chris84 (3. Juli 2010)

geile Tour! oder eher Tortour? 

die Strecke war der Hammer! definitiv eine der besten hier im Land, wenn nicht sogar die beste...  was da an Trails aus dem Hut gezaubert wird, respekt! 

Organisation und das rundum wie gewohnt top. Die Ausschilderung erforderte Stellenweise etwas Aufmerksamkeit, war aber lückenlos. Das aufgesprühte Logo war etwas suboptimal, da man die Richtung erst bei genauem Hinsehen erkennen konnte...

zu dem Wetter kann man nur eins sagen: davon dass Freisen der kälteste Ort des Landes sein soll hat man gar nix gemerkt 
Für mich war das temperaturmäßig schon sehr grenzwertig, hat mir arg zu schaffen gemacht. Aber eine Hölle muss nun mal heiß sein  und hinreichend Grün war sie auch!  Dank der trockenheit lies sich die Strecke aber erste Sahne fahren. Bei nässe wär das sicher nicht so schön gewesen...

Hoffentlich gibt es für die CTF noch viele Wiederholungen


----------



## mikkimann (3. Juli 2010)

was für ne geile hölle. vor der 3. verpflegungsstelle wurde man ordentlich in der sonne gegrillt. vermute das ist dann wohl standesgemäss.
super trails bis zum abwinken. sensationell auch die kleinen feinen leckerbissen auf den letzten metern.
abfahrt unter der brücke, cc strecke etc.

die hölle wurde wirklich sehr liebevoll inszeniert und war nicht zuletzt wegen des schönen wetters dann doch sehr anstrengend.

hab übrigens nach 1500 hm immer wieder ungläubig auf den höhenmesser  geguckt. (incl. 2 kleiner extrarunden von höchstens 90 hm  dann doch 1860 hm) 

hell ! i come back !


----------



## snison (3. Juli 2010)

Schade, dass nur 190 Starter zu uns gefunden haben. 
Schade, was die für lumpige 6 alles verpasst haben:
Schade, für die ungefahrenen Trails
Schade, für die nicht abgerissenen Höhenmeter
Schade, für die unbewunderten Aussichten
Schade, für den unvergossenen Schweiß
Schade, für die entgangenen Qualen
Schade, für das verpasste Lächeln am Ziel
Schade, für das ungetrunkene Weizen
Schade, für all die jenigen, die nicht davon berichten können.
Schade, Schade, Schade.

Ich möchte mich im Namen aller Helfer für EUERE Teilnahme und den tollen Rückmeldungen bedanken. Ich weiß wohl dass viele Faktoren Heute ungünstig waren, um einen neuen Rekord aufzustellen (Wetter, WM, Ferienanfang, CTF in Bexbach)- aber beim nächsten Mal klappts bestimmt, da bin ich ganz zuversichtlich - und da bist DU auch sicher wieder dabei!?
Also macht nun ein wenig Werbung für UNS und postet EURE Eindrücke jetzt und hier! Danke!   

Snison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (3. Juli 2010)

> hab übrigens nach 1500 hm immer wieder ungläubig auf den höhenmesser geguckt. (incl. 2 kleiner extrarunden von höchstens 90 hm dann doch 1860 hm)



Was? Niemals! So viele Berge gibts doch im Saarland gar nicht!
Aber im Ernst, ich bin erschüttert, das hätte ich doch keinem zugemutet  - aber es sind neue Abschnitte hinzu gekommen mit dem ein und anderem Höhenmeter und das läppert sich dann doch zusammen. Ob das nun letztendlich so viele sind kommt auch auf die verschiedenen Systeme an - Die HAC z.B. rechnet erst Hm ab 2m Differenz, lässt also kleine Wellen unberücksichtigt.
Sni


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2010)

Mein ROX 9.0 sagt 1740 HM. Super Trails heute, für mich war es allerdings viel zu warm. Mal gespannt was die Beine morgen früh bei der Rallye noch hergeben können


----------



## chris84 (3. Juli 2010)

snison schrieb:


> Was? Niemals! So viele Berge gibts doch im Saarland gar nicht!
> Aber im Ernst, ich bin erschüttert, das hätte ich doch keinem zugemutet  - aber es sind neue Abschnitte hinzu gekommen mit dem ein und anderem Höhenmeter und das läppert sich dann doch zusammen. Ob das nun letztendlich so viele sind kommt auch auf die verschiedenen Systeme an - Die HAC z.B. rechnet erst Hm ab 2m Differenz, lässt also kleine Wellen unberücksichtigt.
> Sni


Böse Zungen behaupte gar es gäbe im Saarland gar keine Berge, sondern nur Hügel 

ich hatte mit dem Garmin übrigens auch aufgezeichnete 1700hm. Für eine CTF ist das schon sehr ordentlich, und da lohnt sich auch die weite Anreise! 

Schade dass es doch so wenig Teilnehmer waren... Aber wer lieber Fußball schaut, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen 

ich denke die Hitze hat schon den ein oder anderen abgeschreckt... diejenigen werden aber wohl nie in den Genuss kommen eine solche Strecke bei so perfekten Bodenbedingungen zu fahren!


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Juli 2010)

Nach einer Sauerstoffbehandlung und Wasserausgleichskur bin ich wieder fit einen klaren Gedanken zu fassen und muss mit erschrecken feststellen das die Strecke von euch mit unter das beste ist was man im Saarland findet.
Da muss ich mir ja noch was einfallen lassen für September.


----------



## DeLocke (4. Juli 2010)

Kann mich den positiven Worten eigentlich nur anschließen, die Strecke war richtig "heiß"

gute Trails bergauf und bergab, klasse Beschilderung, die Verpflegung war TOP und das kühle Weizen danach lässt mich immer noch sprachlos werden, dieses Gefühl von innerer Abkühlung 

bin nächstes jahr wieder am start, hoffentlich ohne knieprobleme


----------



## Deleted 183831 (4. Juli 2010)

Lob an das Orgateam. 
Die Strecke war einfach Klasse und hat tierisch viel Spaß gemacht.
Die Verpflegung war top und für die "Höllen"-hitze könnt ihr ja nix.
Aber die Hm haben mich auch Grübeln lassen, denn ich hatte nach 30km schon die 900Hm für die komplette 46km drauf. Nach der 2.VP bin ich dann aus Kraft- & Zeitgründen auf die 33km gewechselt und am Schluss hatt ich dann 1080Hm drauf. Was mich doch sehr gewundert hat. (Gemessen mit einem VDO).
Einen kleinen Verbesserungstip hätte ich noch, verpasst den Bodenlogos doch bitte einen größeren Pfeil.

Fazit der CTF: Ich freu mich auf nächstes Jahr und ich werd Euch weiter empfehlen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Tommy320is (4. Juli 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich bin dann doch nicht mit dem rad heimgefahren, 114,8km und 2360hm waren genug.



Schwache Leistung 
Aber wir haben trotzdem zusammen paar schöne Trails gerockt.

Die Strecke war super, ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!
Die Pfeilrichtung der Bodenlogos empfand ich auch als zu ungenau - das hat mir den Schnitt versaut 
Mein Ciclo CM436M zeigt 1468hm an.

Gruß


----------



## Tommy320is (4. Juli 2010)

Hier mal noch das Höhenprofil.
Schön zu sehen ist auch der Temperaturverlauf.
Nach Übertragung sinds dann noch 1498hm geworden.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Juli 2010)

..und wer nach den 66 heißen Kilometern noch wollte ( oder konnte ) durfte heute an der Rallye teilnehmen 

Super Konzept! Wer das versäumt hat, dem ist wirklich was entgangen. Die Beine waren zwar nach der strengen Tour von gestern eher auf ausruhen eingestellt, die 3 WP´s waren aber so schön zu fahren, dass das Endergebnis eher im Hintergrund stand. In der 1. WP waren die schönen Anlieger aus der 1. Abfahrt, die 2. WP war eher etwas für Masochisten und schmerzresistente Bergziegen. Die 3. ging überwiegend bergab durch den Steinbruch in der Nähe von Reichweiler. Also für jeden etwas dabei 

Vorschlag für nächstes Jahr: 
Die Rallye auf alle Fälle in den MTB-Cup-Saar-Pfalz aufnehmen. Dann aber bitte 1 Tag vorm CTF durchführen, ansonsten ist es eher eine Quälerei und wer auf Platzierung aus ist, wird evtl. auf die CTF verzichten.

Snison: Nächstes Jahr gibt es eine Revanche


----------



## snison (4. Juli 2010)

> Aber die Hm haben mich auch Grübeln lassen, denn ich hatte nach 30km schon die 900Hm für die komplette 46km drauf. Nach der 2.VP bin ich dann aus Kraft- & Zeitgründen auf die 33km gewechselt und am Schluss hatt ich dann 1080Hm drauf. Was mich doch sehr gewundert hat. (Gemessen mit einem VDO).


Hi - Sorry, man weiß das ja alles nicht im Voraus, aber nach den 30 km hast du eh schon fast alle Hm abgerissen, hättest vielleicht mit der 46er - die ja auch 48,5 km hatte - noch ca. 100 hm mehr drauf bekommen. Aber bei so einer CTf ist das ja auch alles relativ - wir sind halt immer am bauen und wer mehr Trails fahren will muß auch im Gegenzug die Hm in Kauf nehmen. Bei uns ist es halt "hügelig" 
Die Schiebepassage mit ca. 50 hm waren ja auch nicht eingeplant - der Naturwildpark hat den Bürgermeister dazu bewogen - und der dann uns - den neuen, schön angelegten Trail nicht zu befahren - so ist das halt bei ner CTF. Ich will mich aber trotzdem nicht beschweren, wir habens schon gut stehen mit unseren Behörden, da muß man auch mal was abgeben.
Bin nun doch ein wenig abgeschweift, egal.
Snison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (4. Juli 2010)

> Snison: Nächstes Jahr gibt es eine Revanche


Hi - warum nicht schon am Erbeskopf?
In der GHF ist mein Heimvorteil einfach zu groß.
Ich freu mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen!
LG
Sni


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Höllenhunde, 

danke für diese geile Strecke, ihr habt Euch diese Jahr mal wieder selbst übertroffen. Eine nahezu perfekte Strecke. 

Super Trails, quälende Anstiege, geile Abfahrten, genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. 

Leider konnte ich nur die 46er Strecke fahren,  doch nächstes Jahr bin ich hoffentlich wieder fit genug für die Hölle...


----------



## puremalt (5. Juli 2010)

Meine Lieblings-CTF ist zurück. Und besser denn je. I werd narrisch. Hab ich einen Spass bei euch gehabt. GHF twelve points.
Würdet Ihr bitte dem Förster, der das alles genehmigt hat, in meinem Namen die Füße küssen?
Danke


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Juli 2010)

Auf jeden Fall schwer gewaltige Trails  

Gegen Ende hab ich dann doch scwer kämpfen müssen... Übers Feld wars assozial heis, die Stechmücken waren im Stand direkt zur stelle... 

Aber ansonsten wars einfach nur PEFEKT 


Nur dass mein Schlauch kurz vor der ersten Verpflegung wieso auch immer an der Nat gerissen ist... und meine Pumpe dann ein bisschen heiß gelaufen ist 

Aber nach der Stärkung war dann alles wieder fit... Fahrer als auch Material 

Am Schluss auf dem Radweg war ich dann irgendwie ein bisschen verwirrt, als ob ich im Kreis fahren würde 
aber hab den richtigen Weg dann doch noch gefunden...


----------



## jon348 (5. Juli 2010)

Die Rally hat super viel Spaß gemacht, waren aber auch echt tolle Trails! Schade dass so wenig Teilnehmer bei der Rally dabei waren...das war mal eine nette Abwechslung zu einem CC oder Marathon Rennen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Juli 2010)

snison schrieb:


> Hi - warum nicht schon am Erbeskopf?
> In der GHF ist mein Heimvorteil einfach zu groß.
> Ich freu mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen!
> LG
> Sni



Wir fahren am Sonntag in Urlaub. Dort werden dann endlich ein paar Höhenmeter trainiert...danach kannst Du Dich warm anziehen 

Ach ja, mit dem Erbeskopf habe ich auch noch eine Rechnung offen, da bin ich letztes Jahr jämmerlich eingegangen 

Schiebepassage 

Habe ich etwas übersehen? Kein Wunder - meine dunkle Brille war nach den vielen Anstiegen dermaßen mit Schweiß verklebt dass ich keine Pfeile mehr gesehen habe 

Das war aber nicht der Grund für meine langsame Fahrt am WE


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Juli 2010)

schiebepassage hab ich auch keine gehabt?


----------



## mikkimann (5. Juli 2010)

ja doch. als sich die strecke aufgeteilt hat, rechts für die 46 er und links für die 66er gings über ein paar dicke steine. da hab ich aus sicherheitsgründen geschoben. sonst konnte ich auch keine schiebepassage ausmachen...


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Juli 2010)

mikkimann schrieb:


> ja doch. als sich die strecke aufgeteilt hat, rechts für die 46 er und links für die 66er gings über ein paar dicke steine. da hab ich aus sicherheitsgründen geschoben. sonst konnte ich auch keine schiebepassage ausmachen...



Ich glaub iwo gings noch über einen Bach oder so. Da war eine Überfahrt mit dicken Steinen realisiert. Die bin ich nicht gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy320is (6. Juli 2010)

mikkimann schrieb:


> ja doch. als sich die strecke aufgeteilt hat, rechts für die 46 er und links für die 66er gings über ein paar dicke steine. da hab ich aus sicherheitsgründen geschoben. sonst konnte ich auch keine schiebepassage ausmachen...



Diese Stelle konnte man doch gut fahrn 
Nun gut, da bin ich auch abgestiegen, aber der Rest war zu Fahren.

Gruß


----------



## snison (6. Juli 2010)

> ja doch. als sich die strecke aufgeteilt hat, rechts für die 46 er und links für die 66er gings über ein paar dicke steine. da hab ich aus sicherheitsgründen geschoben. sonst konnte ich auch keine schiebepassage ausmachen...


Dachte da eher an die extrem steile, stufige bergauf-Passage nach dem Weiher am Freisbach, bevor es dann an den Hirsch-Gehegen des Naturwildparks vorbei geht.


> schiebepassage hab ich auch keine gehabt?


Klar. Auf der 34er war ja auch keine dabei!

Sni


----------



## snison (10. Juli 2010)

> Nach einer Sauerstoffbehandlung und Wasserausgleichskur bin ich wieder fit einen klaren Gedanken zu fassen und muss mit erschrecken feststellen das die Strecke von euch mit unter das beste ist was man im Saarland findet.
> Da muss ich mir ja noch was einfallen lassen für September.



Hi - Übertreibs aber nicht, der große Aufwand wird eh nicht von allen Bikern honoriert, ich denke es schreckt sogar schon einige "klassische Sonntags-CTFler" ab, die lieber Ihre Waldautobahnen fahren wollen und von den Trails und Höhenmetern abgeneigt sind. Sonst kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass weniger aufwendig gemachte CTFs größeren Zuspruch bekommen als "meine".
Sni


----------

